# CIC conversion to ROTP



## abelv15 (5 Jul 2010)

Hello, my name is Victor Abel and currently I go to RMC for the 1 year in the ALOY program. My contract is not up and I was not accepted into the ROTP program. I still want to be an officer in the CF. I am thinking of becoming a CIC in my town while I go to school at UNBC to get the grades that I need to get accepted into the ROTP program. Would I be able to keep my same rate of pay while converting to Reg Force ROTP? I need to know this, if not then I guess its the Army reserves for me before I get accepted into the ROTP program.


----------



## Neill McKay (5 Jul 2010)

abelv15 said:
			
		

> Hello, my name is Victor Abel and currently I go to RMC for the 1 year in the ALOY program. My contract is not up and I was not accepted into the ROTP program. I still want to be an officer in the CF. I am thinking of becoming a CIC in my town while I go to school at UNBC to get the grades that I need to get accepted into the ROTP program. Would I be able to keep my same rate of pay while converting to Reg Force ROTP? I need to know this, if not then I guess its the Army reserves for me before I get accepted into the ROTP program.



I can't speak with any authority in the pay issue, but I will say that money is probably the worst reason to become a CIC officer.  If you don't love the job, the money won't be worth it.  (And understand that as a CIC officer you will get paid for up to 25 days a year at your unit -- but will work considerably more than that.)

If your goal is to join the regular force, I'd suggest that the army reserve (in a related trade) will probably give you more directly applicable experience.


----------



## blue (5 Aug 2010)

Abel,

I wouldn't be too concerned about keeping pay. As far as I know, from working with Cadets this summer, the military will not lower your pay scale. I think you might actually make more than Reg F OCdt.

I agree with McKay. Join the reserves while working at improving your grades._ If you don't make ROTP_, you can always complete University on your own (paid for by Canada because all ALOY students are aborginal), and possible take a comission after you finish your degeree.

On the other hand, if _you do make ROTP_ (and are concerned about pay), realize that when you take your OCdt rank again (under ROTP), you will still be making Pte or Cpl pay throughout your ROTP contract. This is considerably more than your current OCdt pay.

** I assume that you were not a member of the CF before enrolling in ALOY **


----------

